# RRR!



## Haohmaru (May 17, 2011)

Cause some of you guys are too lazy 



Summary:
Rikitaro is a musician whose dream is to become a rock star just like Jimi Hendrix or Jim Morrison, but at the age of 27 that dream is fading away rapidly. Ooishi is a 3 time world boxing champion who recently retired and is now in the entertainment world, shooting a boxing reality show. These two unlikeliest of people cross paths one day but both of them think nothing of it until weeks later. Rikitaro is given one last shot by a record label to sign a deal but before that, they need him to get into better shape so that he is easier to sell. He stumbles upon a boxing gym which also happens to be the same gym Ooishi is filming his show. As fate?s wheels start to turn, neither man realizes that they will work together to train the best boxer ever, even better than Ooishi himself.


----------



## Wrath (May 17, 2011)

I hope the music element doesn't disappear as the boxing becomes more prominent.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 17, 2011)

I wonder if there will be a balance between the two.


----------



## Inugami (May 17, 2011)

If he keeps his rock persona and got signed and also becomes a famous boxer for being trained by the former champion...oh boy, his ex gonna go nuts.


----------



## Blinky (May 17, 2011)

Sure is Ippo readers in here  

Yeah it's a nice read.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2011)

Good manga. I'll stick with this one for a good while.


----------



## Luckyday (May 17, 2011)

I really like how this manga is so modern compare to the others that I usually read. Girls wear jeans-no stupid old school Yankee hairstyles. It's kinda refreshing.


----------



## Fran (May 17, 2011)

I WANT HIS BLOOD


----------



## Blinky (May 17, 2011)

The anti-feminist manga guy should read this.


----------



## Goom (May 17, 2011)

Gonna read, looks good.


----------



## Inugami (May 17, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Hahahaaha later gonna annoy 【Temari】 with this pic .


----------



## Wrath (May 17, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I wonder if there will be a balance between the two.


That's what I'm hoping for, since I think that would make it far more interesting than a manga that just focuses on one of the two.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 17, 2011)

Aye, I was thinking the same thing. The music angle makes things a bit more interesting.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 17, 2011)

Blinky said:


> The anti-feminist manga guy should read this.



LOL


----------



## Eloking (May 17, 2011)

Hey OP, at least put the cover of the first volume or something.


----------



## Goom (May 18, 2011)

Ehh I'm on chapter six.  Don't really like this much... It doesn't go in depth with either boxing or music.


----------



## Slider2011 (May 18, 2011)

Goom said:


> Ehh I'm on chapter six.  Don't really like this much... It doesn't go in depth with either boxing or music.


It will, eventually. Boxing for sure !
He might stay in his music group though, but I would be very surprised if he manages to do both at a high level.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2011)

Goom said:


> Ehh I'm on chapter six.  Don't really like this much... It doesn't go in depth with either boxing or music.


Lol you're only 6 chapters in a manga and you decide you don't like it. How in depth can a manga get in 6 chapters  These past 6 chapters are just an introduction. They show us the cast and their personality. The boxing will come soon enough. Don't know about the music though. I wonder if Riki will keep doing music after he starts boxing. It would be fun if he did.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 21, 2011)

Finally checked this out, and I love it already. It's like a strange unholy mix of Beck, Ipoo and GTO, but with bounce.


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2011)

power of the shockwaves that extended backwards

There's a new chapter, it was very awesome and Ricky got a six pack..but the end well ..


----------



## Punpun (May 23, 2011)

Wait what.. just like that.


----------



## Slider2011 (May 23, 2011)

OMG the ending...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2011)

yea bad ending


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

Oh hell no at the ending. You can't be serious. They pulled a Cross Game. I wonder if the kid is alright.


----------



## mumyoryu (May 23, 2011)

Damn . Had a feeling something like that would happen looking at the credits page


----------



## Dream Brother (May 23, 2011)

That was quite a counter, haha. 

I didn't see the end coming at all. Weird.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

I checked the first 3 raw volumes and I'm surprised that this manga ended with just 10 volumes. 
*Spoiler*: _small manga spoiler_ 



Ricky is just at the beginning of his training in volume 3. Just how much can happen in 7 more volumes?


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I checked the first 3 raw volumes and I'm surprised that this manga ended with just 10 volumes.
> *Spoiler*: _small manga spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps it was canceled


----------



## Blinky (May 23, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Perhaps it was canceled



hmm I dunno about that. A lot of seinens only have a few volumes. 

Yeah the ending came out of nowhere there.


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2011)

Blinky said:


> hmm I dunno about that. A lot of seinens only have a few volumes.
> 
> Yeah the ending came out of nowhere there.



I just hope it doesn't feel rushed at the last volumes.

Someone know if this mangaka has a something in the works, I like his art style, characters, humor and how he puts slice of life til now.


----------



## Blinky (May 23, 2011)

None of his other stuff was scanned.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 30, 2011)

New chapter  Aizen to his limit

RIKI!!! Nice ending.


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> New chapter  clarified Ichigo's half reiatsu was equal to Captain lvl
> 
> RIKI!!! Nice ending.



very touching chapter, Riki is a real man!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2011)

Question is that his little brother?  Or his sisters child.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (May 31, 2011)

That is his sisters son.


----------



## Slider2011 (May 31, 2011)

Great chapter, great manga... I like its fast pace (unlike Ippo these weeks... )


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Question is that his little brother?  Or his sisters child.


I thought that was obvious. Why the confusion?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 6, 2011)

Aha like that. 

Anyway here's chapter 9 Here, Gin explains it best. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see him winning this hehe


----------



## Slider2011 (Jun 6, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see him winning this hehe



*Spoiler*: __ 



Surprisingly I do 
Last time he got beaten up it was against a really good boxer.
This time hopefully he might be able to see a few hits coming, dodge them and retaliate...


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow come on Riki aren't those guys Yakuzas :S, unless former world champion is around there he gonna get owned.

Well at least Riki this time is in shape unlike that day with the ex boxer brat.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 6, 2011)

His potential haas to show.. He is supposedly better than the wc (well he has to train first but no amount of training would overshadow a wc like that) thanks to it.. He will be cornered and finally show a proper punch or something.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 6, 2011)

His only real move seems to be duck-and-counter-uppercut. The first time he missed and threw up on the guy...the second time he landed it on the groin. Maybe he'll finally connect to the chin? Not exactly easy to do that without training, but he could get lucky. He does seem to have decent reflexes.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 8, 2011)

Ricki seems more like an Aoki style boxer than anything else so far. In fact, I'm kind of hoping he's the sort to struggle like a camel's toe trying not to make an impression.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jun 13, 2011)

Chapter 10 is out on MR
RRR Chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 




This was an awesome chapter. I was so glade when Riki beat the daylights out of "President" even more so after he hit Aozora.

Though I will say Riki got messed up pretty badly. I beat the Pro Boxer will happen to pass by or something next chapter. Riki is out cold at the moment, so someone has to stop by to help him (I hope).


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, that kid isn't having a particularly good childhood so far...straight after the mother's death he's actually watching his new guardian getting beaten to a bloody pulp by a gang. That final image of him kneeling by Riki is quite sad. 

As for Riki himself...he continues to be cool.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2011)

Riki is tha man. Aozora can be proud to have a uncle/guardian like him.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2011)

Chapter 11 
Love's Hifuki no Koduchi should do a good amount of damage 

Papa Riki ftw


----------



## Inugami (Jun 21, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Chapter 11
> Chapter 13 is out
> 
> Papa Riki ftw



LOL they waited for him to get revenge .

Riki speeches are so damn manly.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 4, 2011)

he was able to brake through base Ulq's blade 
and so the real boxercising starts.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, I love that television guy's delighted reaction. He can't believe his luck. "A baby-sitting...boxer?"


----------



## Inugami (Jul 4, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Haha, I love that television guy's delighted reaction. He can't believe his luck. *"A baby-sitting...boxer?"*



Is the new badass thing these days, like baby-carrier Oga.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 5, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Is the new badass thing these days, like baby-carrier Oga.



Just look at page 17 of the new chapter (well ignoring the last box).

It all but confirms that: Awesome bro + babysitting = popular (get the ladies if you know what I mean) and badass.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Just look at page 17 of the new chapter (well ignoring the last box).
> 
> It all but confirms that: Awesome bro + babysitting = popular (get the ladies if you know what I mean) and badass.



Didn't see it in that way, gonna consider babysitting from time to time


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 11, 2011)

Chapter 14
There's some T&A in this one 

Looks like we'll be seeing the champ getting serious in the coming chapters..
I wish a little more happened in this chapter though


----------



## Inugami (Jul 12, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Chapter 14
> There's some T&A in this one
> 
> Looks like we'll be seeing the champ getting serious in the coming chapters..
> I wish a little more happened in this chapter though



This revelation makes me think the real hell training gonna begun


----------



## Destin (Jul 18, 2011)

Chapter 15

Deposit Files
Manga Reader


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 19, 2011)

Good Chapter hes about to get serious


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 2, 2011)

And that's a jab.. lol Riki was like I'm a boxer now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 2, 2011)

lol, it was like the "I know kung fu. . . " moment from the Matrix.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 2, 2011)

I miss the music.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 8, 2011)

Chapter 18 
recorded

Lol I'd be hesitant as well after witnissing that.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 8, 2011)

He seriously thought that he could surprise a world champion by stepping on his toe? Oh dear.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 8, 2011)

The infamous stepping on the toe and suckerpunching your opponent trick. It would've worked if the punch was fast enough and not that readable. Cause you can only wave your head. You're pretty limited when someone steps on your toe.


----------



## Destin (Aug 15, 2011)

is out.


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

is out.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 22, 2011)

Destin said:


> is out.



[YOUTUBE]QEjgPh4SEmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn every chapter just get more and more manly.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 22, 2011)

This came to my mind when reading this chapter


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice chaps


----------



## Wrath (Aug 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Damn every chapter just get more and more manly.


Manly indeed. The men are men, and even the children are men. I'm sure it'll turn out that the women are men, too.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Manly indeed. The men are men, and even the children are men. I'm sure it'll turn out that the women are men, too.



Well the fat one tried to defeat a men, if she win I guess she would turn into one.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 16, 2011)

Chapter 23 is Out
and he didn't.


----------



## mumyoryu (Sep 29, 2011)

chs 25, 26 transed this week, Riki about to woop some ass


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 6, 2011)

Chap 28 is up.

I got emotional for a second there... Man can this mangaka play on emotions.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been meaning to give this manga a shot after hearing some things about on here, and was wondering how it compares to Hajime No Ippo? I do enjoy Hajime No Ippo, but catching up 900+ chapters is fucking insane so I lost the passion and gave up on the manga for now.

I do enjoy boxing as a sport and haven't really read many boxing manga, so I guess I should give it a go?

Are there any Takamura like characters?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> I've been meaning to give this manga a shot after hearing some things about on here, and was wondering how it compares to Hajime No Ippo? I do enjoy Hajime No Ippo, but catching up 900+ chapters is fucking insane so I lost the passion and gave up on the manga for now.
> 
> I do enjoy boxing as a sport and haven't really read many boxing manga, so I guess I should give it a go?
> 
> Are there any Takamura like characters?



The ex-champ sometimes acts like Takamura but never in a way to have fun of other people for his personal enjoyment, I enjoy both HNI and RRR! but they are very different beasts, RRR! is more consistent in being awesome atm every chapter is great, but again looks like is a very short series.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2011)

And that's how RRR ends . . .  I guess its over now. 
(kidding)

Are we getting 2 chaps a week now?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 10, 2011)

I like how they are supporting each other now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 10, 2011)

OT: ^ Damn AP, if that sig didn't call down a jinx, I don't know what would. Or did you lose/win a bet?

29 is out. 
 Welp guys, this was a good manga. Too bad about what happened though. *sniff*
Power waist belt ftw!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2011)

Mashiba on my RRR!?

45


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh no you didn't just compare Mashiba to this peace of scum fodder character. The god of death will get you for this.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh no you didn't just compare Mashiba to this peace of scum fodder character. The god of death will get you for this.



Actually if that would give us finally some panels of him pwning, I'm willing to sacrifice myself for that.. you guys can enjoy it, just help me with my hospital fees.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2011)

Get an insurance you bum  Totally agree though. Need more Mashiba time!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> *Get an insurance you bum*  Totally agree though. Need more Mashiba time!



Not until I master the bum fist.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZUrj_D13_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL last chapter ending was like a different manga, wonder if that huge dude in the back of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) delinquent does some martial art that isn't boxing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2011)

Newest chap is awesome - being so used to Ippo's pace made it even more awesome. 
Thunder Dan is the Man.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 28, 2011)

New chapter is out. 

This looks like it's going to end in tears...looking forward to the match.


----------



## Glued (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome manga.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 2, 2011)

Genius vs Samurai..the beginning was fucking awesome wonder how the rest of the match gonna be.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2011)

One thing's bothering me: if the previous champ was so obviously dodging him, why didn't Kazuhiko just enter the Class A tourney and go for the shot at getting the guaranteed title match?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 10, 2011)

Chapter 50 is out 

@Finishing tactic..


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 10, 2011)

Woah...definitely didn't expect that. Cool.

Although that seemed like a quick stoppage, especially considering how the ref allowed Isotani to get beaten to a pulp over the course of the match. A dislocated shoulder is serious, but I'm not sure how the ref could have noticed such a thing while he was just guarding his face, haha. It would make more sense if the champ was forced to quit on his stool after realising how bad the injury was, or if his arm was dangling before the ref stepped in. 

Either way, great to see that Isotani won. (I was expecting a Date-Martinez style situation.)


----------



## Inugami (Dec 10, 2011)

I just love when the genius type of boxers are destroyed.


----------



## hehey (Dec 10, 2011)

That was a surprisingly believable comeback win.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2011)

As someone who has gotten their shoulder dislocated before () - I feel for the former champ. 

That said: THAT WAS A MANLY BATTLE. Reminded me of Ippo in its prime for sure, but it definitely had its own flow to things.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 11, 2011)

Vol.6 already? Only 4 more


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wait wut, Riki's a southpaw?


----------



## Wrath (Dec 22, 2011)

Aha, so there's something about Rikitarou they've missed up until now.

If I'm right about what it is, then it's actually very clever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's actually left-handed, but they've trained him as a right-handed hitter. That means that he's now capable of switch-hitting, which is a valuable skill for a boxer.

The reason it'd be clever is this: Jimi Hendrix was left-handed, but his unique sound emerged because instead of using a left-handed guitar he used a right-handed guitar and turned it upside down.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 22, 2011)

But how could Thunder Dan have missed this?  
That's some Light level planning right there.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of dork he is


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting detail about Hendrix, Wrath. Quite a cool touch. 

Also, good catch, Fenix. After seeing your post I went back through the manga and looked at his first sparring match, and sure enough, he's using the left as his power shot. Completely missed that...

There are famous boxers who were natural southpaws but fought in the orthodox stance. (Hoya and Cotto.) It resulted in great jabs and left-hooks. I like the idea of Rikitarou mainly fighting as a southpaw, though -- it seems to give you an advantage against most guys, as they're not used to boxing a leftie. He also seems to love using the uppercut with the rear hand, and if he fought in his natural stance he would get maximum power out of it.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 22, 2011)

i doubt the author will make him into a switch hitter since they aren't that good anyway....IRL that is!!

its still better to stick to one stance and master it

im still wondering why Thunder had to retire tho...sickness/disease maybe or detached retina??


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 22, 2011)

That title fight was awesome...wish Ippo still went at that pace. How many chapters did this have before it ended?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2011)

@Raviene, I think Thunder retired because he accomplished all he could accomplish and that he's satisfied with what he's achieved. 

Thought this chapters was great. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 26, 2011)

This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2011)

Debut match like a main event one, gooo Riki!


----------



## Wrath (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, it shall be satisfying to see this guy go down.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 29, 2011)

yes it shall be


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 31, 2011)

Loving this manga.


----------



## Shade (Jan 1, 2012)

This is way better than current HnI.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 2, 2012)

That combo looks almost familiar


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 3, 2012)

The pace of this series is something special. Also, for some reasons I really like seeing random heart or symbols next to key phrases or words. Whether that's the sanlation teams decision or how the manga was written I've no idea, but it's gold.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 3, 2012)

HnI... EAT UR HEART OUT!!!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 3, 2012)

Those HNI comments xD, but yep RRR! is like a godsend sanctuary when lately HNI is sucking so much and worse of all giving Itagaki another Arc.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 9, 2012)

chapter 58

Damn, this manga makes me feel tense as fuck and really cheer for imawaki. One of the most underrated sports manga out there imo.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh man this is a great manga! Reminds me of when Ippo used to be good.

I want the next one already! I gotta stop myself from finding and looking at the raws!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 9, 2012)

Love it love it love it.  If only Ippo had the same pacing


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 9, 2012)

The crowd factor is giving me flashbacks of Grateful Sound in Beck. pek

The crowd is actually paralleling our own feelings too - we're full of restless disappointment in the fact that the established main event dicks around and doesn't go anywhere (current Ippo), but then those feelings are turned to joy and excitement when the new challenger comes out of nowhere and is laying it all on the line (RRR).


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 9, 2012)

Riki is obviously going to get up from the recent knock down, but I can't tell for certain whether or not he's going to win this fight. In my gut I know he won't lose for multiple reasons, but something is just nagging me. The baby-sitter needs to struggle a little more before he comes correct onto that path to glory....


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 9, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Oh man this is a great manga! Reminds me of when Ippo used to be good.
> 
> I want the next one already! I gotta stop myself from finding and looking at the raws!


Search all you want. You won't find raws.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG! RRR ROCKS!!!! I have no desire for HnI anymore :ho


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 12, 2012)

WANT MORE!!! That's  what I think everytime I read a chapter. I want a whole volume release. 1 chapter a week is still good though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Glued (Jan 16, 2012)

"I am a Man!"

This manga isn't afraid to be macho, mad respect.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 19, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried as all fuck, but Holy shit. That was marvelous.





Randy Boy Junior approves this chapter.​


----------



## Wrath (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> "I am a Man!"
> 
> This manga isn't afraid to be macho, mad respect.


This manga is so manly I keep expecting the women to come out with the same line.

Also: switch hitter as Hendrix ref? I knew it.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 19, 2012)

WHO EVER CALLED THIS IS AWESOME!!!

_Edit_: Found It! awesome prediction Wrath



Wrath said:


> Aha, so there's something about Rikitarou they've missed up until now.
> 
> If I'm right about what it is, then it's actually very clever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 19, 2012)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> WHO EVER CALLED THIS IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> _Edit_: Found It! awesome prediction Wrath



Yes Wrath deductive skills are something, he did the same on the Enigma thread....well when people here cared about that manga


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it just me, or is everything better with an afro?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 20, 2012)

Only in japan.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 20, 2012)

Inugami said:


> Yes Wrath deductive skills are something, he did the same on the Enigma thread....well when people here cared about that manga


Well, in the past I have been called the Chosen One of Manga. Although the prediction that earned me that title eventually turned out to be false, no matter how well thought out it was.


Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Is it just me, or is everything better with an afro?


It most definitely is *not *you.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 20, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Is it just me, or is everything better with an afro?



It's a well-known and widely accepted fact.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 21, 2012)

Oda being racist, he gets away with it till this day lolz.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 23, 2012)

*Rock *and *Roll *Rikitarou... another reason why we should have seen this fighting style coming sooner.


----------



## James (Jan 24, 2012)

Randy Boy Junior.


----------



## dream (Jan 24, 2012)

Started reading this manga yesterday and I fell in love with it, really like Rikitaro's character.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 26, 2012)

Chapter 63

OMG SOOOO EPIC!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



unconscious Riki>>>>>>Conscious Riki


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2012)

That was a fantastic end to the fight.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't lie. I teared up at that part. 
Guy scanning the pages did too, look at those damp marks.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I fucking plowed through this manga, yesterday.


1-63.


Good shit.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2012)

Chapter 64 is out.

Starts here


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _I definitely want this as my new sig, but it's kinda spoilery. _ 










Great fight all round. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kengo kinda has a monster record. yeesh. 

Yuuma, a counter puncher against a switch hitter? 
Randy Boy vs Miyata part II coming up!


----------



## Raviene (Jan 30, 2012)

this manga is ridiculously good 

great fight...i hope the pacing stays the same

didn't notice that they fought at lightweight until that lightweight champion dude was shown...wasn't paying attention that much when they were announcing their weights. was it shown somewhere how tall Riki is?

i hope he goes up in weight class after of conquering this division and hope that we also get cameos of real word fighters


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2012)

Chapter 71 is out.

Haizen


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 13, 2012)

Hullo, Bryan Hawk.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 13, 2012)

This manga has been very good.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 13, 2012)

that leaping frog punch is illegal in boxing as far as i know, since you can't duck so low. Anyways, i bet this guy will win the belt and beat the champ in their upcoming fight.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep setting it up for Riki to avenge him.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 13, 2012)

Im loving the pace of this manga


----------



## dream (Feb 15, 2012)

Chapter 73 is out.

this


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2012)

Chapter 74 is out.

God's Child

Now I'm curious to see how a real match with an out-boxer will go for Rikitaro.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 16, 2012)

Well the switch style of RBJ worked wonders with Itagaki.Of course Riki isn't RBJ level but lets wait.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2012)

Please don't break our boxer!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2012)

And the ErErEr train keeps on rolling - 

The Ippo contrast effect kicks in again: damn at that title match - wooosh.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 17, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> And the ErErEr train keeps on rolling -
> 
> The Ippo contrast effect kicks in again: damn at that title match - wooosh.



Dat manly tears moments


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 20, 2012)

welp, kinda late on the uptake, but , , and  are out. 
I really like this release schedule from EA XD


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 21, 2012)

*RRR [- Chapter 79 -]*


*Spoiler*: __ 




OMG!! That last page is going to leave me sleepless 
I'm hoping that it was just a scrapper or something.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 21, 2012)

They've been releasing one a day for about a month now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw shit. Fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 22, 2012)

Chapter 80


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2012)

"A criminal incident."

Too much drama, go back to boxing.


----------



## orochipein (Feb 22, 2012)

oh fucck it i understand the plot :


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Asahina Ren has killed Rikitarou's sister :/


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2012)

orochipein said:


> oh fucck it i understand the plot :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And...


*Spoiler*: __ 



After he crushes Isotani and forces him into retirement (Isotani will destroy his fists completely in the fight...), it'll be up to Iwamaki to get revenge for both his sister and him! 

Of course he wont actually find out Aashina is the one responsible until during their fight. 




Maybe. I'd like to think the writer is less predictable though.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 22, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> "A criminal incident."
> 
> Too much drama, go back to boxing.


Too much boxing, go back to music.


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 22, 2012)

...This oughta make for a satisfying end when/if Rikitarou manages to beat the f out of Ren


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 22, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> ...This oughta make for a satisfying end when/if Rikitarou manages to beat the f out of Ren



great catch!!! OMG THINGS JUST GOT REAL!!!


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2012)

Shit didn't get real

Shit became Soap Opera.


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys, very nice catch.
Shit,their fight is going to be awesome.

Very good boxing manga.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 24, 2012)

This match...  Am I the only one reminded of Ippo?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 27, 2012)

Winged Blade said:


> This match...  Am I the only one reminded of Ippo?



As soon as they mentioned the back muscles man and the meekness, the coach screaming for compact punches  . . . the list goes on 

Atleast we now have an idea of what would happen between Ippo and Randy Boy 


The plot thickens 

Volume 9 already. . . The rest of this and 10 are all we got left


----------



## Inugami (Feb 27, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> The plot thickens
> 
> Volume 9 already. . . The rest of this and 10 are all we got left



Chapter was interesting Ren isn't a Bryan Hawk like I thought when he was introduced.

This moment doesn't even feel like in the middle, geez I wonder what happened the mangaka died or this was cancelled?


----------



## Wrath (Feb 27, 2012)

It wasn't cancelled and apparently it wasn't rushed. But I think the ending might not be what we're expecting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow fucking shame this ended...


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 27, 2012)

I quite like this manga.



Wrath said:


> It wasn't cancelled and apparently it wasn't rushed. But I think the ending might not be what we're expecting.



Interesting. Can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 27, 2012)

well its fast paced. i see a possible title match for iwamaki or a time skip at some point
I would also love an opportunity to see him rub all of this in his ex-girlfriend's face


----------



## Glued (Feb 28, 2012)

Read 86, and so the drama escalates.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 28, 2012)

Inugami said:


> Chapter was interesting Ren isn't a Bryan Hawk like I thought when he was introduced.
> 
> This moment doesn't even feel like in the middle, geez I wonder what happened the mangaka died or this was cancelled?



Watanbe Jun . . . he didn't die atleast . . . he's doing a manga right now called Montage . . . going by recent rrr events and the summary, well . . . 



> In a story that moves through different time periods, mostly between 1968 and the present day, two teenagers (cousins) in the present day are learning the truth about the deaths of their parents, which appear to be tied to a murderer who has been a fugitive for over 40 years…



yeah, it sorta puts this aspect of rrr into perspective.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Watanbe Jun . . . he didn't die atleast . . . he's doing a manga right now called Montage . . . going by recent rrr events and the summary, well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it sorta puts this aspect of rrr into perspective.



Yes  that summary remind me to RRR! recent events.Sure looks interesting but I wish RRR! was long series 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 28, 2012)

I called that shit from the instant he thought about how the same thing happened to his sister.


----------



## Shade (Feb 28, 2012)

Seeing as we're well into the second last volume of the series, I wouldn't be surprised if the Asahina-Iwamaki fight is the last one.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 29, 2012)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD !!!!!

WTF asahina is the killer

Iwamaki can now kill the bastard in the ring


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 29, 2012)

Man I'm going to miss RR when it ends, the series is our last chance to see serious boxing...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 29, 2012)

yea and the pace Ippo is at we may be 70 yrs old when he finally takes the world stage


----------



## Urouge (Feb 29, 2012)

Ren you fucking awesome bastard 

grows


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Kenji boy said:


> Ren you fucking awesome bastard
> 
> grows



I'm loving the direction this manga is going.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 29, 2012)

What's not to love man. It became a favourite of mine. asahina ren is one of the best asshole in manga


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 29, 2012)

This manga 

I wonder how it's all going to end in under 20 chapters (I think?)

MOAR NOW


----------



## Urouge (Feb 29, 2012)

Why does it have to end so soon huh


----------



## Wrath (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm actually thinking that maybe Ren didn't do it. I get a vibe from it like in Hikaru no Go, where the antagonist of the final arc makes a comment that's mistranslated into an insult to the hero's master, and when the hero confronts him he lies and pretends that he really did say it, because he wants to motivate the hero to turn him into a challenging opponent.


----------



## Dragash1 (Feb 29, 2012)

This is such a good manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



man i wished i didnt read the spoiler of the guy who said asahina ren is the murder. I would be more shocked right now


----------



## Inugami (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL Ren kicking him like a boss! fucking bastard btw wasn't that the girl of the news?.If Ren doesn't treat her kindly from now she may betray him or something.


----------



## BlaZeR (Feb 29, 2012)

Wrath said:


> I'm actually thinking that maybe Ren didn't do it. I get a vibe from it like in Hikaru no Go, where the antagonist of the final arc makes a comment that's mistranslated into an insult to the hero's master, and when the hero confronts him he lies and pretends that he really did say it, because he wants to motivate the hero to turn him into a challenging opponent.



I guess that's possible but so far we haven't seen anybody drive his car and also the detective specifically said Ren.


----------



## James (Feb 29, 2012)

I was wrong to think Riki wouldn't know about this until during his showdown! 

I can't believe this manga is almost over already? I had no idea how many volumes existed. I didnt expect it to be anywhere near Ippo sized, but I would've thought a good 200 chapters at least...

When did this manga have its run btw? How old is it?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmmm....they're looking for french translators. I might apply...


----------



## orochipein (Mar 2, 2012)

Chapter 1 - 64 pages

Asahina = Madara of the RRR universe


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 2, 2012)

Man this manga is soo good!


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh well looks like the manga is getting rushed but at least it's happening in a badass way.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 2, 2012)

orochipein said:


> Ch.133
> 
> Asahina = Madara of the RRR universe



Insult to RRR


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 2, 2012)

^yep

I'm really looking forward to the Ren and Kengo fight.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't even think this will reach Riki vs Asahina. Vol 10 is the final volume of RRR and we're already at the end of volume 9.


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 3, 2012)

I cant believe this is ending so quick, was it cancelled? Theres so much opportunity here! Why end? WHY!!!!



BTW ch 90 was crazy!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 3, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't even think this will reach Riki vs Asahina. Vol 10 is the final volume of RRR and we're already at the end of volume 9.



I'm kinda worried of that too . . . 

Damn Riki. That was hardcore. 
Thought he broke his neck there for a second.


----------



## Dragash1 (Mar 4, 2012)

91 is out.
Finally Kengo vs Ren. Im hoping Kengo gets some good hits on him.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2012)

92 . . . _damn. _

*Spoiler*: __ 






Seems a like maybe hope for a last volume showdown may not be out of the cards just yet. . . .


----------



## Wrath (Mar 6, 2012)

The whole business with deliberately antagonising the champ reinforces my belief that Asahina didn't actually cause the accident. It's just his modus operandi to try to get his opponents to hate him; he thinks the fight is more interesting that way.


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 6, 2012)

^-I can see that happening. Like someone mentioned a few pages back (I think), maybe it was one of his flings driving the car, like the news lady. She looked like she realized something when Riki asked Asahina about the accident


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 7, 2012)

the chapters are being released quick! I didn't check on RR for a bit and before I knew it 7 new chapters appeared.  

Riki is acting like an actual person to. It's shocking to see someone not hand over foot tripping " to be strong". Well, he kind of wants to, I suppose, but it's deeper than that. HE IS A MAN'S MAN FIGHTING FOR A FUTURE OUTSIDE OF THE RING! Get him with dat kitchen knife Riki!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapter 95 Chapter 78  is out you can tell that the mangaka is rushing it.. such a shame.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 8, 2012)

Such a good manga man..it really really is


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 8, 2012)

Is this manga such "Hajime No Ippo" or how you would describe it ?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing like it. Real boxing basics, good story pacing, good character development.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2012)

I wouldn't say nothing like it - it does sorta give you flashbacks to Ippo's glory days, but with some Beck and GTO flavoring sprinkled in. 

It has a taken on a new blistering edge now that we're on the final stretch though.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 8, 2012)

So *RRR!* is a realstic boxing manga like "Baby Steps" ?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 8, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> So *RRR!* is a realstic boxing manga like "Baby Steps" ?



Isn't baby steps a manga about tennis?

 Anyways, i would say RRR is a pretty realistic manga, although you have to take into consideration that it does have unrealistic elements, like the main character's impossible training regiment and improvements in boxing, along with an unrealistic, superhuman even, villain.

But all in all I think this manga will rock your socks off, Jimi Hendrix style, and you will enjoy it.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 8, 2012)

I actually really love the pace... its not draggin along and focusing in on everything that needs to be focused on. IMO It doesn't feel rushed at all.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 8, 2012)

When Riki says ''I'm in a bit of a hurry'' I felt like if the mangaka was saying, ''sorry I need to end this fast''.Oh well hope last match ends being badass.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 8, 2012)

I wish it wasn't ending. I would have liked to see Mori and Isotani fight more matches. Especially if Isotani got a world title shot.
Maybe we'll see a montage of where each fighter goes once it's ended


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2012)

So are there only 5 chapters left?

I'm fine with the way this fight went, a "round 3" in boxing mangas always seems like a boring prospect (I dont look forward to the idea of Ippo vs Sendo round 3 if it ever happens in Ippo), so the result here is pretty good.

If there's only 5 chapters left though...then does the Aashina fight start next chapter? Man, that'd be a bit crazy pacing wise.


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 9, 2012)

ch 96 is out...

The pace keeps picking up, rookie champs are over....all of what 2 maybe 3 chapters? 

5 chapter left? He barely even made it to the pros and it ends.....disappointing to say the least.


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there seriously only 5 chapters left? We just barely started vol.10...theres room for more


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a horrible feeling the series will end mid fight...leaving the reader to come up to their own conclusion


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, the fight has already been set, so i figure 1 more to set it up, 3 for the fight, and 1 last one explaining where everyone is at a yr from then or something


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 10, 2012)

Dunno, we might go passed 100. I hope.
 9 did feature like 10-11 chaps.


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2012)

Guys I just assumed 5 left since I'd heard 10 volumes and new we were in volume 10. 

I'm guessing now there must be a few more than that...


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG @chapter 97  Thunder is freaking awesome. WHY DOES THIS HAVE TO END!!!!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 11, 2012)

And yes, Dan's the man. 

Man, we're already here. Da big final showdown. 
Welp. Here's hoping.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2012)

99 is out  please let this be a good match. I've been let down so many times by HnI fights already. I don't want it to happen with a manga that's ending


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope we don't get an Ashita no Joe type ending here; thatd just be f-ed up for Ao


----------



## Inugami (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't expect Ren's music theme to be this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_FrPV4uNic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 14, 2012)

101 was slower paced than the last few chapters have been


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 14, 2012)

Inugami said:


> I didn't expect Ren's music theme to be this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_FrPV4uNic[/YOUTUBE]



Listening to this while reading the fight makes it surprisingly dramatic.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 14, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> *Listening to this while reading the fight* makes it surprisingly dramatic.



 yes I did the same.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 15, 2012)

Holy Fuck RIKI!!!!!


----------



## hehey (Mar 15, 2012)

That a quick comeback.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2012)

You wish Riki


----------



## Iskandar (Mar 17, 2012)

Is'nt boxing fun?

I'm disappointed that such a good manga have to end so quick.
I'll have no more boxing manga to follow.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 17, 2012)

104

Damn i was listening to a slow piano cover of feel so close and it made reading this chapter so much more intense. It truly is a wonderful manga, and if i think about it, maybe the fact that it didn't drag on into mediocrity is for the better. It went out with a bang and this makes it, imo at least, the best boxing manga chapter per chapter if i may put it this way.


----------



## Iskandar (Mar 18, 2012)

Only one chapter left 
Poor Aozora. 
I hope that the final chap wil have more than 20 pages.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn . . . Gintama's anime ending and now this.  feels bad man. 
That, and it looks like Riki's outburst could maybe cost him . . .


----------



## BlaZeR (Mar 18, 2012)

Well now we know that he wasn't just lying to make it a good fight.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Damn . . . Gintama's anime ending and now this.  feels bad man.
> That, and it looks like Riki's outburst could maybe cost him . . .


Say what? Gintama's ending :amazed I thought it was really popular.

I wonder how much they do with just 1 chapter left.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Say what? Gintama's ending :amazed I thought it was really popular.



Sorry  - it's just the anime coming to a stop: they've ran out of manga material, so rather than filler it up for a few months, they're probably going to hold off on production for a year or so like they did the last time they stopped. (i hope)



			
				Bobop said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed that such a good manga have to end so quick.
> I'll have no more boxing manga to follow.



Yeah, after this, it'll be off trying to find another boxing manga - i got Ashita no Joe and Katsu as likely contenders, they're complete tho


----------



## Iskandar (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice conclusion.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 19, 2012)

Inugami said:


> I didn't expect Ren's music theme to be this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_FrPV4uNic[/YOUTUBE]


Well he _is _*Rock and Roll Rikitarou*'s nemesis. Only makes sense that he'd have classical music as his theme.

I was wrong about Ren causing the accident, but I don't mind, because this was a very satisfying ending.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 19, 2012)

Well that was a nice ending. I wish we could see that championship match!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice conclusion, sweet even. Heartwarming. Almost. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Shout out to Endless Abyss - along with bringing us this story, those guys went on an impressive and breakneck rampage for the last few months.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2012)

Wha? Riki tapped Hijiri!. Good work! 

Sucks that the manga wasn't longer, I would love to read how that relationship happened.

Oh well I want to read more stuff from this dude I hope someone scan his new manga.


----------



## Urouge (Mar 19, 2012)

I was crying manly tears throughout the last chapter 

I'm really happy at the ending.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2012)

I would love to see more of Ren. I wonder if in the other manga there's a character like him.


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 19, 2012)

Solid ending; sucks that I wont be able to wake up in the morning every day to read it anymore (props to Endless Abyss), but wth, ends are bound to happen and thankfully this was a good one. Guess ill go finish catching up with KSKM now


*Spoiler*: _kinda OT_ 



PS - I wish Ippo vs Woli went the way Riki vs Ren went...no love taps and glass bodied Woli, just vicious body shots and manly spirit, the way HNI used to be


----------



## Nisukeita (Mar 19, 2012)

Good ending, I still feel empty though. It could have been so much more...



Fenix Down said:


> Yeah, after this, it'll be off trying to find another boxing manga - i got Ashita no Joe and Katsu as likely contenders, they're complete tho



You dont like Hajime no Ippo?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 19, 2012)

Nisukeita said:


> You dont like Hajime no Ippo?



love it, when it's on. But you know, it's when it's not on is when you start searching for another source to appease your boxing manga fix.


----------



## truetomyself (Mar 28, 2012)

Now that's what a (boxing) manga should be like.
RRR puts HNI to shame.


----------

